# How good is Strontium sd cards.



## sanoob.tv (Jul 27, 2012)

i was planning to buy a class 4 micro sd card(sandisk)near .5k
but i came across strontium class 10 16 gb micro sd card on ebay for .66k.
class 10 means minimum write speed 10 mB/s rit??
have any one used one or tested one b4.thnx.

n im buying it for my asus transformer prime.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jul 27, 2012)

give the link of that strontium product..


----------



## sanoob.tv (Jul 29, 2012)

Strontium Micro SD 16GB - Class 10 MicroSDHC Memory Card - Retail Pack | eBay


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jul 29, 2012)

Buy Online Strontium 16GB MicroSD Memory Card (Class 10). Shop from tradus.com MCA0000004455392 - MCA0000004455392

anyways in my opinion strontium is not so good.. better go with transcend if cost is nt an issue.. as it wud be around 800


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 2, 2012)

I have 4 Strontium Micro SD cards and 2 Strontium pendrives. I haven't faced any issues using it from the last 2yrs.


----------

